# Integrated Solutions



## American property pres (Apr 14, 2013)

Hello, I just stumbled across this site, looks great!

We are in a rural area so we find it helpful to work for more than one company. Do any of you have any experience with Integrated Solutions?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Never heard of them...however, if they are subbing someone else's work I would proceede with caution.


----------

